# Hodes Bio Ross



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Has anyone compared Bio Ross to Bio clean or Bio Smart...it costs about 1/2.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

stillaround said:


> Has anyone compared Bio Ross to Bio clean or Bio Smart...it costs about 1/2.


 I just got the new Hodes catalog and they have some high ass prices....they waste their money sending me that shiot.:laughing:


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

where do you shop if hodes is high ass prices?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

slowforthecones said:


> where do you shop if hodes is high ass prices?


 Supply house.

Cost plus 20% -- And an invoice you can wave in front of their face if they get snotty about the price.


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

sounds good, does this supply house have a online store? I'd be interested in knowing better places than Hodes. I buy from hodes and barnett often because the local supply houses here in northern california rape me more than hodes.


----------

